# After Bach



## eljr

Brad Mehldau
After Bach

Release Date March 9, 2018
Duration01:09:16
Genre
Classical
Jazz
Styles
Keyboard
Modern Creative
Classical Crossover
Jazz Instrument
Piano Jazz
Recording DateApril 18, 2017 - April 20, 2017
Recording Location
Mechanics Hall, Worcester, MA

3.5


----------

